# Chihiros Aquasky sunset/sunrise



## andusbeckus (25 Jun 2017)

As the title suggests I have a Chihiros Aquasky LED light. I was wondering if there is another peice of equipment I can use to have the light fade up slowly when it comes on and then fade off slowly again when it goes off?

Anyone managed it with this light or similar?


----------



## Zeus. (25 Jun 2017)

Yes I have done it, but not with a Chihiros. I use kessils and via the kessil controller or the PLC which I use 

Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface


----------



## Zeus. (25 Jun 2017)

Opps pressed reply! 
The kessils use a 0-10volt analog input to control the intensity, which is the industrial DALI standard for controling a lot of electrical lighting/equipment. Most led chips can be controlled with the DALI standard. If the drivers which power to lighting support the input.

Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface


----------



## andusbeckus (25 Jun 2017)

Thanks for the reply. I will try and get in touch with Kessel to see if it will work with the Chihiros. 

Sounds a bit technical for me so will see how it goes


----------



## Zeus. (25 Jun 2017)

andusbeckus said:


> I will try and get in touch with Kessel to see if it will work with the Chihiros.



Need to check the specs of the Chihiros and see if it uses a DALI driver


----------



## Zeus. (25 Jun 2017)

Just had a quick look at the Chihiros Aquasky, dont think it does use the Dali standard, esp considering its price, the kessil controler cost about £100 itself, which compared to the cost of my PLC is very cheap. Dali drivers for LED are not cheap, then you need something to generate the 0-10V anolog signal.
Added my PLC to Ians *How to use a PLC to control your fish tank* thread.


----------



## andusbeckus (25 Jun 2017)

If it's going to get complicated don't think I will bother. I was hoping there may be just something I could connect to the light and programme it.


----------



## andusbeckus (25 Jun 2017)

What about this would it achieve the kind of thing I'm after?

http://www.dx.com/p/tc420-1-4-led-p...-black-12-24v-140cm-cable-269307#.WU-zWafTWEd


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (25 Jun 2017)

andusbeckus said:


> What about this would it achieve the kind of thing I'm after?
> 
> http://www.dx.com/p/tc420-1-4-led-p...-black-12-24v-140cm-cable-269307#.WU-zWafTWEd



I have one of those on a DIY and works perfectly.


----------



## andusbeckus (25 Jun 2017)

Is it easy to set up and use?


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (26 Jun 2017)

Yes, pretty much. You can see it here: http://www.tc420.net/

I made a video some time ago: . It doesn't show the dimmer levels exactly cause the phone camera adjusts the light, but you can get the idea.

It cames with a computer program at my atm is like this:

00 to 5pm - 1%
5pm to 6 pm - raising to 70%
6pm to 11pm - 70%
11pm to 00 - decreasing to 1%

It gots 5 independent channels (I am using 2 atm,one for main lights, another for backlight) and soon I will connect my solenoide there.


----------



## andusbeckus (26 Jun 2017)

I emailed the guy at TC420.net and he seemed to think it wouldn't work without modification but I have no idea what that modification would be?

There is this dimmer timer but again I'm not sure if it would be compatible with the Chihiros. 
https://plumladen.com/us/electronics-and-technology/automatic-dimmer-time-switch.html

Didn't think it would be this complicated to dim a light on and off especially when the light is dimmable.


----------



## Vandal Gardener (26 Jun 2017)

Just curious about this as I've ordered the wifi version of the tc420 and wondered what wattage your lights are?

Is it because Aquasky running 0.5w leds and considered high powered and other models using 0.3w?  If so then I was bamboozled with talk of Mosfets adaptations on another site and rapidly lost the will to live 

I had maybe wrongly assumed that so long as it's under the 48w?/4 amp/12v (ohms law) limit per channel and (Marcel's post)
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/mr16-dc-12-volt-cob-led-spot-on-tc420.43423/
that the tc420 could run the leds.  

Maybe someone could clarify please.


----------



## andusbeckus (27 Jun 2017)

After a lot of searching I came across something on another forum. 

A member on there said they had the Chihiros working with the TC420 and provided this picture. Basically the TC420 replaces the dimmer/controller that comes with the Chihiros. Can anyone see any reason not to try this as I am not into electronics and don't want to damage my light. 

Any thoughts from people who know about electronics would be appreciated. 




 

Quote from the other forum. 

"A simple matter. 
I did not want to destroy the adapter cord or lamp so I cut off the two ends of the manual adjustment we got the lamp.
TC lands exactly where manual control keeping in mind that the red cable is a plus."


----------



## kadoxu (27 Jun 2017)

andusbeckus said:


> After a lot of searching I came across something on another forum.
> 
> A member on there said they had the Chihiros working with the TC420 and provided this picture. Basically the TC420 replaces the dimmer/controller that comes with the Chihiros. Can anyone see any reason not to try this as I am not into electronics and don't want to damage my light.
> 
> ...



I've seen the TC420 being used with a Chihiros light before. Using those cables instead of cutting the wires from the lamp itself is the smart way of doing it, but I would try to get some from ebay instead of destroying the original controller.


----------



## andusbeckus (27 Jun 2017)

That's good enough for me to give it a go and I will have a look for some parts on ebay. Any idea what those connections are called?


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (27 Jun 2017)

Interesting topic, be sure to post up your findings / results.

You can buy the same dimmer that comes with the Chihiros lights from ebay for about 2 dollars, just use one of those to modify / chop up so you have the two plug ends for the tc420

This is the first one I came across on ebay - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Low-profile...witch-for-LED-Strip-Light-Black-/360838907406


----------



## andusbeckus (27 Jun 2017)

Ordered one so will set it up when it all arrives next week and post the results.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (27 Jun 2017)

Any chance you can link to the other forum with the thread about the modified standard dimmer.


----------



## andusbeckus (27 Jun 2017)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Any chance you can link to the other forum with the thread about the modified standard dimmer.



It's Polish so the English on some of it is not good. Wasn't sure if linking to other forums was allowed.

https://en.roslinyakwariowe.pl/dysk...omatyzacja-lampy-chihiros-70643.html?start=20


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (28 Jun 2017)

andusbeckus said:


> It's Polish so the English on some of it is not good. Wasn't sure if linking to other forums was allowed.
> 
> https://en.roslinyakwariowe.pl/dysk...omatyzacja-lampy-chihiros-70643.html?start=20



Great thanks, it is a bit hard to read indeed!, I think I will order a tc420 and try myself, looks like the person on the polish forum had no troubles using the standard chihiros A-series power supply.
thanks again.


----------



## Vandal Gardener (28 Jun 2017)

A question popped into my head in the early hours of the morning - is the aquasky output voltage safe to use with the tc 420?  I think it runs much higher than 12v will this pose a problem or even blow the led or tc420 if you try to run the  32v operating voltage through it?


----------



## andusbeckus (28 Jun 2017)

Vandal Gardener said:


> A question popped into my head in the early hours of the morning - is the aquasky output voltage safe to use with the tc 420?  I think it runs much higher than 12v will this pose a problem or even blow the led or tc420 if you try to run the  32v operating voltage through it?



I can't find the official specs for it. Is it definitely 32v operating voltage?


----------



## Vandal Gardener (28 Jun 2017)

There was a thread on here - I'll try and find it where I think it might've been Ian a moderator posted a picture of the driver/power pack which showed the output voltage, it was regarding cheap dimmers so I think it was when it was just released......hang on, god knows how i got to it the last time......I'll be back with a link......

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/led-dimmer-solution-but.35341/

eta link added

eta ii - just noticed that was for the posh ADA aquasky - not sure if the voltages are different on the units


----------



## andusbeckus (28 Jun 2017)

Looking on tc420.net it says "If you're using a power supply between 12 and 24 volts, you don't need to worry about this section. However, if you're using a power supply above 24 volts, something needs to be done so that the TC420 doesn't end up getting fried."

Am I right in thinking it will be fine because the power output on the one I have (60cm aquasky) is 19v? Or is that something different?


----------



## kadoxu (28 Jun 2017)

andusbeckus said:


> Looking on tc420.net it says "If you're using a power supply between 12 and 24 volts, you don't need to worry about this section. However, if you're using a power supply above 24 volts, something needs to be done so that the TC420 doesn't end up getting fried."
> 
> Am I right in thinking it will be fine because the power output on the one I have (60cm aquasky) is 19v? Or is that something different?


I believe you are right. The problem would be if the LEDs needed more than 24V to operate, because the tc420 would be able to deal with that much power. Since the Chihiros adapter outputs 19V you're good to go!

The second diagram in that page is the way to go for you.


> The image below shows a similar diagram *for power supplies 24v or below*. You can click on it to view a larger version.


----------



## andusbeckus (28 Jun 2017)

Sounds good to me although the diagram looks slightly different to this setup? Don't I want the output channels to be V+ and CH1 and not CH1 and CH2 like the diagram suggests?


----------



## Vandal Gardener (28 Jun 2017)

In the google images I've seen the first three channels are for rgb and the other two have been used for warm and cold whites so I don't suppose it matters since you're only using a one colour led.  I would use the 5th because that's how I saw it set it up used in accordance with rgb, but then I'm blind copying without scientific knowledge





image courtesy of the planted tank
(http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...timer-pro-works-beamswork-led-fixtures-5.html)


----------



## zozo (28 Jun 2017)

The chihiros power supply in the above pic has a 19 volt - 2500mA output.. That is 2,5 amps  this likely aint a constant current output for the Leds. A 2,5 amp constant current would be a massive high powered LED.. It likely is just the units power consumption.. 19x2,5 = 47.5 watt the power supp can provide. What is your unit ratted? 40 Watt?

What you could try to do without to much cost and hassle to test if it'll work.. Than buy a simple PWM motor controller like this.
https://www.banggood.com/Adjustable...-Controller-Switch-p-923041.html?rmmds=search

It has a 6-28 volt input and a max 3 amp load.. So the 2500mA your having can't burn it.. If you put 19 volt in it never can put more out only less.
Plug in the power supp into this controller and find your self a way to connect the leds to the other end screw pads.

You wont trash anything, it works or it doesn't... If it doesn't the leds start to flicker or make a beeping sound. But most likely they will just dim the moment you turn the pot meter..

If it doesn't work you wasted £ 2.98  
It it works and dims without any issues, you can without any worries buy and connect the TC420. 

I think it'll work, but spare me i have no personal experience with Chihiros lights..


----------



## andusbeckus (28 Jun 2017)

Not sure I fully understand as I'm not hot on electronics but I get the jist of it so will give that a go I think. Already ordered the tc420 but it will take about 7 days to arrive so I will try what you suggested before it arrives. 

Hopefully it will all work out great and I can upload a video with the results in a week or so.


----------



## zozo (28 Jun 2017)

If you already ordered that TC420, then just wait for it and connect it.. And see if it works, if you use the original chihiros power supply i do not see anything that you could break or damage.. You put 19 volts in and the TC420 likely will put 19 volts out at a full 100% setting. You will not be overloading the TC420 with 19 volts and a 40 watt drain on one channel.. And since it can't give more out than you put in, it also can't burn out any of the leds.

It'll work or it wont, simple as that, if it doesn't than you will not deffect anything. The leds wont burn and just shut off or start to flicker or you'll hear a beeping sound if you start to dim. Any of these cases it likely has a build in non dimmable driver on board in the housing.    And that could very well be the case because 19 volt is not a regular voltage for standard SMD leds, these are 12 or 24 volt as for what the TC420 is designed.

The only way to find out, is ask Chihiros or open the lights and see whats inside or just connect it and try.


----------



## andusbeckus (28 Jun 2017)

zozo said:


> ...Any of these cases it likely has a build in non dimmable driver on board in the housing.



The Chihiros comes with a dimmer switch so how could it have a non dimmable driver?


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (28 Jun 2017)

I am going to try with a Chihiros 601 A-series Plus, interestingly the power brick supplied with this light is 12v - 6A LPS... tho i am not sure what that means! Have ordered the TC420 but will take about a month to arrive to Australia.


----------



## zozo (28 Jun 2017)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> I am going to try with a Chihiros 601 A-series Plus, interestingly the power brick supplied with this light is 12v - 6A LPS... tho i am not sure what that means! Have ordered the TC420 but will take about a month to arrive to Australia.


The A stands for Ampèrage, that is the maximum current it can supply.. It's a bit distracting cause all you connect is ratted in Wattage.. Duh? 

But the sum is rather simple to find that out.. Volt x Amp = Watt in your case the power supply can be Max loaded with 12 x 6 = 72 Watt..

So do you load the power supply with more than 72 watt than it'll get hot till the point it burns out.. Ussualy they take about 5 to 10% margine.. So if you keep the connected lights not higher than 65 watt total, the power supply will live it's longest life. 

The TC420 is rated total 20 amp. That is 20 over 5 channels.. So that makes 4 amp per channel.. Same sum.

12 volt = 12 x 4 = 48 watt per channel total.
24 volt = 24 x 4 = 96 watt per channel total.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (29 Jun 2017)

zozo said:


> The A stands for Ampèrage, that is the maximum current it can supply.. It's a bit distracting cause all you connect is ratted in Wattage.. Duh?
> 
> But the sum is rather simple to find that out.. Volt x Amp = Watt in your case the power supply can be Max loaded with 12 x 6 = 72 Watt..
> 
> ...



Thanks for the explanation zozo very helpful, I have no knowledge of electronics! Interestingly my light is rated to run at "Power consumption: 65W" on full power (72 watt brick can handle this!) but I am guessing if I run the light on full power via the TC420 I am going to run into trouble as it can only handle 48 watt per channel? The good think is the Chihiros A-Seires Plus is to bright and I wouldn't be running it at 100% anyways) but just how close I get to the 48 watt level I am not sure. Does the same principle apply to the TC420, if I run it over the 48 watt level it will heat up and possibly burn out over time?

Thanks again


----------



## zozo (29 Jun 2017)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Does the same principle apply to the TC420, if I run it over the 48 watt level it will heat up and possibly burn out over time?



I have no clue, i never tried and never opened the device.. Most power supplies today have a shortcut and overheat protection they switch off or blow a fuse to prevent the fire department from saving your sorry ... The TC420 might just be zapped beyond repair, if you are lucky only the over powered channel. So with one in use might give you five tryouts.

I know a shortcut zapps only the channel and not the complete device. But never overpowered it till now.

Anyway the LED industry especialy China is about famous to Juggle with LED power specs. So the qeustion remains is the 65 watt a real time consumption or a output capacity comparison? This you can't know till you check it..

Put something like this in front of the TC420 and see how much it draws when you go up in intensity, the analysers will show when to stop and how much the led unit approximately draws in real time. Or check it up front without the TC420 first..
https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/Simp...32804031241.html?spm=2114.48010208.4.8.92j5Vm

https://www.banggood.com/20A-DC-Dig...-Ammeter-6_5V-100V-p-996111.html?rmmds=search


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (29 Jun 2017)

zozo said:


> I have no clue, i never tried and never opened the device.. Most power supplies today have a shortcut and overheat protection they switch off or blow a fuse to prevent the fire department from saving your sorry ... The TC420 might just be zapped beyond repair, if you are lucky only the over powered channel. So with one in use might give you five tryouts.
> 
> I know a shortcut zapps only the channel and not the complete device. But never overpowered it till now.
> 
> ...



No problems, will try source a power meter, thanks again.


----------



## webworm (29 Jun 2017)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Thanks for the explanation zozo very helpful, I have no knowledge of electronics! Interestingly my light is rated to run at "Power consumption: 65W" on full power (72 watt brick can handle this!) but I am guessing if I run the light on full power via the TC420 I am going to run into trouble as it can only handle 48 watt per channel? The good think is the Chihiros A-Seires Plus is to bright and I wouldn't be running it at 100% anyways) but just how close I get to the 48 watt level I am not sure. Does the same principle apply to the TC420, if I run it over the 48 watt level it will heat up and possibly burn out over time?
> 
> Thanks again



The actual limit with the TC420 is 4A per channel, the amount of power therefore varies with the voltage of the supply to the TC420 and hence on to the LED's. Do you know what the output voltage of the power supply for the Chihiros A Plus light that you have is ? If so, divide 65 by the output voltage of the power supply and if it's less than 4 you're good to go.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (29 Jun 2017)

webworm said:


> The actual limit with the TC420 is 4A per channel, the amount of power therefore varies with the voltage of the supply to the TC420 and hence on to the LED's. Do you know what the output voltage of the power supply for the Chihiros A Plus light that you have is ? If so, divide 65 by the output voltage of the power supply and if it's less than 4 you're good to go.



On the brick it states Output: 12v - 6A LPS. So 65 divided by 12 = 5.4


----------



## andusbeckus (13 Jul 2017)

Finally arrived today and it's all working perfect! 

Will post details later for anyone else that wants to try it.


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (13 Jul 2017)

Guys, you are complicating a bit. This controller is exactly the same dimmer that comes with Chihiros, its just electronic, so the thing is to replace the manual dimmer to this one.

1. The connectors are called DC.
2. TC420 have two ways to connect the power supply, one for dc connectors, another directly (the V- and V+)
3. Simply connect the chihiros power supply on the tc420 with the dc connector.
4. find in your local electrician one female dc connector (if you don't want to cut your manual dimmer), this one will connect on the male dc of chihiros (the cord that goes to the light itself) and 2 cords to connect to channel 1 and v+ in the output.
5. programme in the computer
6. In the case of the 602 it have two power cords right? So connect one to channel one and another to channel two...
7. done
8. enjoy your slowly sunrise and shine. (mine is 2 hours each atm)


----------



## BarryH (13 Jul 2017)

andusbeckus said:


> Finally arrived today and it's all working perfect!
> 
> Will post details later for anyone else that wants to try it.



Look forward to seeing the details and any photos you have taken of the set up.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (14 Jul 2017)

andusbeckus said:


> Finally arrived today and it's all working perfect!
> 
> Will post details later for anyone else that wants to try it.



Yes please, still waiting on mine, post any details you can, would help greatly!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (14 Jul 2017)

Gonçalo Silva said:


> Guys, you are complicating a bit. This controller is exactly the same dimmer that comes with Chihiros, its just electronic, so the thing is to replace the manual dimmer to this one.
> 
> 1. The connectors are called DC.
> 2. TC420 have two ways to connect the power supply, one for dc connectors, another directly (the V- and V+)
> ...



thanks for the tips!


----------



## BarryH (19 Jul 2017)

Andusbeckus, any news on the details and photos of your TC420 setup?


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (19 Jul 2017)

My TC420 arrived the other day, today I had a chance to get the program (PLed) installed on my old PC, I dont usually use PC this days and unfortunately PLed does not run on OSX / Mac, also my PC doesn't have a tray style CD drive so I couldn't use the mini cd-rom that comes with the TC420 unit, luckily i found the program online.

The program pretty straight forward to use, just followed a online guide and made a simple test "mode" and also my full "mode" which is a simple 1 hour fade from 0 - 100% 5hrs at 100% then 100 - 0% fade over 1hr. Pushed the two "modes" to the TC420 and plugged my Chihiros A-Series Plus (45cm) power supply directly into the DC power in plug on the TC420 unit, I pulled apart a spare standard dimmer (purchased of ebay) used the male end and connected it to the V+ and CH1 and I can report it worked like a charm!







Here is a quick time lapse (my tank is suffering from green water... ignore that!), tho the iphone auto adjusts lighting and my tank directly next to the 45p was also on so its hard to see the fade up and fade down... I missed the start of the cycle with the video but you get the picture, seems to work fine. I am going to plug my Chihiros A-Series Plus (60cm) into the CH2 and hopefully get both lights running on the one TC420 unit, tho one power supply probably couldn't drive both the 45cm and 60cm light?! May just end up getting another TC420 from China.


----------



## BarryH (19 Jul 2017)

Thanks for all the help, really appreciated. Do you have links to where you bought both the TC420 and the spare dimmer?


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (19 Jul 2017)

Im not sure we can link to suppliers? But if you visit aliexpress the seller is KNL Black Store, or drop me a PM and ill send you a link to the controller


----------



## BarryH (19 Jul 2017)

Sorry, I'd forgotten about the links thing. PM sent.


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (19 Jul 2017)

Just get another power supply, no need for another tc420. They are cheap. 
The plus of tc420 is if you have a 12v co2 solenoid you can connect there too. It eliminates the needs of noise clocks.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (20 Jul 2017)

Gonçalo Silva said:


> Just get another power supply, no need for another tc420. They are cheap.
> The plus of tc420 is if you have a 12v co2 solenoid you can connect there too. It eliminates the needs of noise clocks.


Cheers, I already ordered another tc420, they are only $25 (AUD) but I will look into getting a bigger power supply to power both lights of the one unit as I can use the other tc420 on another tank that isnt in my study. 

Thanks


----------



## andusbeckus (25 Jul 2017)

Not had chance to do a video yet but doylecolmdoyle has it set up the same way I do.

Interested in addind co2 to it now tho as suggested. 

Would I need another power supply?


----------



## andusbeckus (28 Jul 2017)

Here's a quick timelapse video of my lights fading off over 40mins.


----------

